# AtmosFX refurbished Digital Decorating kit



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

On sale now, refurbished projector set:

https://atmosfx.com/products/digita...jb20iLCAia2xfY29tcGFueV9pZCI6ICJhTnQ3TGUifQ==

Get it before it's gone!!


----------

